# Meindl Boots



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 23, 2007)

Anyone have any Meindl boots?  I'm looking at the these two tring to decide.

Cabela's Denali Hunting Boots with Fit IQ 
http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0047887812774a&type=product&cmCat=search&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&QueryText=Meindl+&N=4887&Ntk=Products&Ntx=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=Meindl+&noImage=0

Cabela's Perfekt 10" Hunter Boots 
http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0015004811691a&type=product&cmCat=search&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&QueryText=Meindl+&N=4887&Ntk=Products&Ntx=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=Meindl+&noImage=0

Thanks,
Darrell


----------



## Wild Turkey (Sep 27, 2007)

Have had a pair from cabelas for 20 yrs. I love them.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks Wild Turkey.  I don't think many people on the forum have Meindl boots. 

Darrell


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 2, 2007)

I ended up ordering a couple of pairs.  Here is what I ordered.

Cabela's Denali Hunting Boots with Fit IQ by Meindl 

Cabela's "Perfekt" 7" Hikers by Meindl 

Cabela's "Perfekt" 10" Hunter Boots by Meindl 

Danner 600-gram Thinsulate Kestrel Hunting Boots 

Danner Pronghorn 400-Gram Insulated Boots 

I'll give a report back.

Darrell


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 19, 2007)

Should be able to report soon. I have ordered:

Cabela's "Perfekt" 10" Hunter Boots by Meindl 

Gonna try and break them in some next week.
If they are 2/3 what is advertised, I will be pleased.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 14, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> I ended up ordering a couple of pairs.  Here is what I ordered.
> 
> Cabela's Denali Hunting Boots with Fit IQ by Meindl
> 
> ...



where's the report?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 14, 2016)

Gaswamp said:


> where's the report?



He must still be trying them out, that's a lot of boot leather.


----------



## Dan DeBord (Jul 28, 2016)

I have owned 4 pr 7" hikers and 1 pr. 10 '"boots.   Very good service .


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jul 30, 2016)

Gaswamp keeps me on the straight and narrow. 

Sent all of them back except the Danner Pronghorns 400 Gram and the Cabela's "Perfekt" 7" Hikers.  Been rabbiting hunting in the Danner's for the past 4 seasons.  Great boots and are still waterproof.  Didn't take much break in either.  The Meindl's are the most comfortable boot I've ever owned.  They are still going strong.  I mainly just use these as an out on the town boot.  Considering getting another pair.


----------



## humdandy (Jul 30, 2016)

I have used the Perfekt 10 in. for 5 years.  I purchased them from Cabelas.........they will leak within a year...........take them back!

I have owned 5 pairs and and only paid for one.......because they leak.

Great boots!!!  I live in mine.......however once again......they will leak!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 30, 2016)

humdandy said:


> I have used the Perfekt 10 in. for 5 years.  I purchased them from Cabelas.........they will leak within a year...........take them back!
> 
> I have owned 5 pairs and and only paid for one.......because they leak.
> 
> Great boots!!!  I live in mine.......however once again......they will leak!



Really?  This coming deer season will be 4 years in mine and they are still going very strong.  Outside of a rubber boot, they have been the MOST waterproof boot I've ever owned.  I can't say enough good things about these boots.


----------

